# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  آموزش فارسی WPF

## amirsajjadi

*با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس
من دارم روی آموزش فارسی WPF کار می کنم و چند صفحه ای از این آموزش رو هم کامل کردم.
* *می خواستم نظر دوستان رو راجع به اینکه آیا این آموزش رو تا پایان ادامه بدم؟ ، بپرسم.
* *نظرات خودتون رو هم راجع به صفحه ها و نوع نگارش و نوع آموزش بنویسید.
ممنون
* 
لینک دانلود مقاله

----------


## amirsajjadi

بابا یک نظری ، انتقادی ، پیشنهادی بدید که ادامه بدم یا نه.
حال آدم رو میگرید شما با این نظر دادنتون.
 :ناراحت:

----------


## Davood_amega

خیلی خوب بود ! مشکلی به نظرم نیومد !

----------


## ali.aghdam

سلام آقای amirsajjadi نمی خواهم ارزش علمی و معنوی کار را پایین بیارم ولی  گذشته از کلی گویی ،من در مقاله شما ساختار مشخصی مشاهده نکردم و کاملا به سبک بپر بپر بود!!

بنده تایپیک جدیدی را شروع کرده ام ( آموزش WPF (متوسط تا پیشرفته) ) که در آن تقریبا ادامه مباحث آقای کیانی ( + )می پردازم اگر توانایی و وقت دارید به من پیام خصوصی بدهید تا یک سری مباحثی که مد نظر دارم را با هم به صورت مشترک در این تایپیک ادامه دهیم.

منتظر هستم.خدانگهدار

----------


## amirsajjadi

ممنون از همه ی دوستانی که انتقاد یا پیشنهادی داشتند. بیشتر انتقادها روی فهرست بندی و نگارش مقاله بود، باید عرض کنم که من این مقاله رو هنور کامل نکردم و شما مقاله ای که دانلود میکنید فقط 5% کاره.

----------


## amirsajjadi

> ممنون.ايشا.. براي اولين باردر تاريخ مقاله نويسي در سايت برنامه نويس ادامش بديد.
> موفق باشيد.


سلام
ممنون
من سعی میکنم تا آخرش، مقاله رو ادامه بدم.
الانم دارم روش کار میکنم.

----------


## amirsajjadi

آموزش WPF (کامل تر از قبلی)

لینک دانلود

آیا این ویرایش بهتر شده از قبلی یا بدتر ؟

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام دوست عزیز دستت درد نکنه کارت عالیه و از ویرایش قبلی هم بهتر شده

----------


## salmanbnd

اول سلام
دوم جناب آقای Amir Oveisi مدیر محترم! بنده دکمه تشکر رو بلدم و همیشه هم به جای فرستادن پست تشکر از این دکمه استفاده می کنم! جناب آقای سجادی نظر خواستن منم چیزی که واقعیت بود رو خدمتشون تو پست عرض کردم! و ازشون خواستم ادامه بدن. که شما زدید حذف کردید! البته به نظر می رسه دست به حذف شما خوب باشه و این پست رو هم به یکی از دلایل تکراری حذف کنید!!!




> آموزش WPF (کامل تر از قبلی)
> 
> لینک دانلود
> 
> آیا این ویرایش بهتر شده از قبلی یا بدتر ؟


سوم دوست خوبم amirsajjadi عالی بود و خیلی خیلی بهتر از ویرایش قبلی بود. ممنون
فقط کاش یکم کلی درباره این مباحث قبل از شروع مثال زدن صحبت می کردید. منظورم اینکه کلیات wpf رو در ابتدا بفرمایید. مطمئنا مباحثش زیاد هست. مگر اینکه واقعا wpf در همین حد باشه که فکر نمی کنم.

----------


## HamidNch

سلام.دوست عزیز کارت خوبه.اما از اونجایی که مطمئن هستم شما بیشتر مایل هستید نقاط ضعف آن رو بشنوید،باید عرض کنم که بهتر است در بیان مطالب مباحث را بصورت مقدماتی - متوسطه و پیشرفته تفکیک کرده و همچنین انسجام و وابستگی مطالب را نیز حفظ نمایید.دیگر دوستان نیز اشاره کردند که حاوی فهرست باشد خیلی بهتره(البته فرمودید که این 5 درصد کاره).
باز هم تشکر بخاطر زحماتتون و وقتی که می زارین.
موفق باشید.

----------


## m110_110

سلام
فايل ويرايش دوم رو كه نتونستم بگيرم چون فيلتره
اما اولي رو كه ديدم به نظرم كار خوبي را شروع كردي و اميدوارم موفق باشي و تا آخر ادامه بدي
و ازت تشكر ميكنم
يا علي

----------


## JaVa

> نقل قول: آموزش فارسی WPF
> آموزش WPF (کامل تر از قبلی)
> 
> لینک دانلود
> 
> آیا این ویرایش بهتر شده از قبلی یا بدتر ؟


دوست گرامی آدرس که فایل رو آپلود کردید ف*ی*ل*ت*ر  شده لطفا در جای مناسب مثل پرشین گیگ و... آپلود کنید تا دیگه مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟؟

با تشکر.*

----------


## JaVa

> نقل قول: آموزش فارسی WPF
> آموزش WPF (کامل تر از قبلی)
> 
> لینک دانلود
> 
> آیا این ویرایش بهتر شده از قبلی یا بدتر ؟


لطفا دوستان اگه فایل رو دانلود کردن یه جای دیگه آپلودش کنن که ما هم دانلودش کنیم.


با تشکر

----------


## Shahram_12

فایل از سایت حذف شده اگه کسی اونو میتونه جای دیگه آپ کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## faranak1368

با سلام ویرایش دوم ف ی ل تر شده لطفا دوباره اپلود کنید

----------


## alexmcse

> بابا یک نظری ، انتقادی ، پیشنهادی بدید که ادامه بدم یا نه.
> حال آدم رو میگرید شما با این نظر دادنتون.


مقاله خوبی است 
به همین روش ادامه بدهید
ساده و روان
به تناسبی که آموزش میدهید ذکر کنید که برای چه سطحی است (مقدماتی یا پیشرفته )
منتظر هستم

----------

